# Need help to improve asus_acpi module



## nirnr00t (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello,
I have Asus EEE PC 1215N netbook with Nvidia ION2 (switchable graphics). Tried to install PCBSD, but graph installer does not start. 
I'm not a programmer and ask for help in the improvement of driver asus_acpi and wiki page.
In driver needs to add detect of Asus 1215N and sysctl to enable/disable ION2 GPU. Lunux already have initial support for hybrid graphics with acpi_call kernel module. Regarding support 1215N - http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/2010/10/calling-acpicall-with-parameters.html
I don't know C but can test driver in weekends . System - fresh install of CURRENT-201011 snap. On demand give any logs.

Regards.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2011)

Your request is best send to the freebsd-acpi mailinglist. There aren't a lot of developers on this forum.


----------

